# Why EMS instead of MD/Nurse/Other profession?



## Roheline (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm new and I know this is a pretty broad topic--if it's in the wrong place or already been done to death, feel free to shut it down and/or point me to an existing thread.

So here goes. I'm currently an EMT-B and supposed get my Bachelors this coming spring. I'm in the process of trying to figure out what direction I want to go as far as career and trying to think through the various options. I've had a lot of family members/friends/even the occasional professor tell me I should aim for medical school but I'm still not sure if it would be the ideal path for me to take. I've considered other options such as going to Paramedic school, training as a nurse, working as a Park or Forest Ranger or doing something completely unrelated like using my language ability to be a translator. I've certainly geared my education towards the possibility of pursuing a medical career (biology major, taking premed courses like organic chem) but I still can't say that one particular path jumps out at me as being perfectly "right" for me.

What I want to know from you guys is--why did you get into EMS/become a medic in the first place and, for the more experienced ones out there, why did you stick with it? Why be a medic instead of a doctor or a nurse or something else entirely? What are the really compelling aspects of the job that keep you doing it day after day? Even in my comparatively limited time working (volunteering, actually) in EMS, I've come across quite a few cynical, burnt-out medics (and nurses and doctors too, for that matter) but I know that there must be some reason that you all keep doing it day in and day out. I have my own reasons, but I'm curious to know what yours are, and whether those reasons are the same for people with the more advanced training.

So I guess my question boils down to what do you _love_ about the job? What makes it amazing enough that you're willing to put up with its various downsides and not switch to something else? Any regrets?

I'm looking more for introspective, analytical responses than just "you have to feel it"--unless that turns out to be the overwhelming reason, which would seriously surprise me.


----------



## BF2BC EMT (Nov 22, 2011)

Myself and a few others on here are current med students and maybe some docs? EMS is fun but can be limiting. At the same time med school is something you really have to want.

Even mid level provider is cool, and with the things they're trying to do with obamacare you can find yourself with more autonomy. I was looking into paramedic when I had down time, but never got the itch due to the fact I don't want to be a firefighter and I don't want to take firefighting tests etc.

I do love EMS though just not fire aspects and the power they hold


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2011)

Because I hate hospital settings. I am only a fan of prehospital settings. Hospitals are controlled environments. I like climbing in cars in the 120 degree temp.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 23, 2011)

Doctors, nurses and RTs aren't paid enough to put up with the level of :censored::censored::censored::censored: they put up with.  I like to fix an immediate problem and let someone else deal with the long term BS.  That said, I would never do EMS as a "career" either.  To explain this, please refer to former statement about pay scale. 

I am running my own company at the moment- out of the medical field, working to transition it to a non-profit- and going back to school.  I might wind up as a professor but if not being self-employed beats the hell out of slinging albuterol 36 hours a week.


----------



## pa132399 (Nov 23, 2011)

*why im in this*

me personally i enjoy this field i started out volunteering with an als truck as a third person. From day one on the micu i saw that this was the career for me. The uncontrolled setting is why i really love it. you never know what your day could bring and every pt is different. in the er your controlled and personally i can only stand them for about 15 minutes when i bring pt's in and give reports. right now i am in paramedic school and i have to do er clincal time and it drives me absolutely crazy standing in the er for 16 hours but when its all done and over with i will be happy to say i can make even more of a difference in the pt's lives that i will see. so that said if its what you want to do and where your heart is i would continue to further your education in the field.


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 23, 2011)

Because I'm bad at math and I was laid off from a job that paid real money but was EMT certified after taking the course the first time I was unemployed.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 23, 2011)

I like the constant change of scenery and always having to be on my toes


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 23, 2011)

I also like how things are different at every scenario/call, you also get to deal with your patients at their worst and you can see a difference if you doing something right.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 23, 2011)

*LIke everyone said above. However...*

I realized early that my physical prowess would not sustain me long enough for a life's work. Instead opt becoming a paramedic as I originally aimed for, after three year's as an EMT working rescue and IFT, I went into nursing college, and retired in 2010, aged 57. (So now y'all know my year of birth and age too).

I worked fleetingly in hospitals, once it was established I didn't have the chops for an ER (at least at that time), and while I was often irritated and frequently either angry or sacred for my job, it was overall a far better career as far as security, benefits, physical limitations, and ability to move were concerned.


----------



## AlphaButch (Nov 23, 2011)

It's in my blood. 

Even though I'm finishing up my BSN now, I won't be a nurse in a hospital. I don't find the environment fun, nor do I enjoy chronic care. I prefer to jump in, do my job and then step away. The autonomy provided in this career works for me. Even as a director, where I'm stuck in my office for four or five hours a day, I itch to get on the truck and try to do so whenever possible.

I've had many jobs and a few careers in my lifetime, very few give me the personal satisfaction and sense of purpose that being in EMS does.

I've thought of going to medical school, however, I already have multiple degrees which have had little actual bearing to my careers. Other than the military, ems, and occasional part time jobs, I've been self-employed for the majority of my life. I also don't feel that it would be in the best interest of my family at this point in time. Maybe I'll go to medical school or PA school after the kids are grown up. 

My family environment growing up may have predisposed us towards being adrenaline junkies with a strong sense of duty. We've all had military, emergency med, or law enforcement careers.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 23, 2011)

*Aw, baloney.*

We all have ADHD and a mild form of Asperger's. Ask my wife.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 23, 2011)

I enjoy making very little money at an IFT company, getting bossed around by EMT-Bs who are unfamiliar with what I am supposed to be doing.:mellow:

I enjoy not having control over my schedule. :mellow:

I enjoy terrible healthcare coverage.  :huh:

Should have gone to get my MBA and head into banking


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 23, 2011)

Because fire requires it.


----------



## BigBad (Nov 23, 2011)

I figured it out when I was doing my EMT-clinicals.

I backed out of a room as I watched nurses scrub a weeks worth of :censored::censored::censored::censored: off a homeless guy, all the paramedics had to do was drop him off.

And my hatred for Organic Chemistry crossed off med school.

The math was easy.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 23, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> Because fire requires it.



*sigh*


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 23, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> *sigh*


Thank you for putting it mildly.  We really honestly need a smiley being kicked in the groin at times on this site.


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 23, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> *sigh*



Yeah, and?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm currently finishing my BSN , but I started out as an EMT, & I still am 

What do I love about the job: I get to assess, diagnosis, & treat within a matter of minutes. I have the autonomy to make very critical & life impacting decisions. At my job , I don't do it so much, but the volly squad I'm on, I need to delegate tasks to about 7-8 people & stay calm at the same time. Which I really enjoy. I like that I'm making a difference in someone's life, whether it's extricating a DUI , running a code, or just comforting someone who lost a family member-I love what I do and it feels great! 

Now, as a nurse I probably won't work in the hospital long except for the required time I need before I can move on to flight. 

It's weird some people shy away from it but I love being there to help when the patient is really sick and needs help vs "i have an ingrown toenail..so I'm gonna dial 911 for this" type calls lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> Yeah, and?


To be put not so mildly? That kind of attitude sucks.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

Its probably got something to do with varied stimulus and ADHD. I've considered leaving the field, but can't ever quite make it over the hurdle of enjoying what I do immensely, even if it is somewhat limiting.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 24, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> Yeah, and?



To put it even less mildly, you are part of the problem.


----------



## systemet (Nov 24, 2011)

I made some questionable life choices as a teenager, dropped out of high school, and ended up working minimum wage.  Someone suggested doing some EMS training.  I enjoyed it, and ended up taking my EMT.  The idea of being finished in <6 months appealed to my lack of attention span and young age.

I look at RN and RT positions as being a lateral move.  The pay scale is almost identical for a paramedic and RT in my region.  An RN makes a little more.  The thing is, I've met a handful of happy RNs.  Most of the people I've interacted with seem unhappy, and would rather be doing something else (granted, there's exceptions).  I've met a few paramedic / RTs, who've decided they'd rather work EMS.  Maybe this is selection bias, but as interesting as respiratory therapy sounds, I can't justify it.

I'm not in the states, so PA programs aren't really an option, and a lot of the incentive to do nursing diminishes when you're somewhere that doesn't have CRNAs and has quite restricted nurse practitioner roles.

I probably should have done medical school.  But the amount of time required, the hours, loss of income, and the size of the loans I'd have to take to support my family, are all strong deterrents.  I've been out of EMS for a little bit, and if I hate it when I go back, I might make a run at med school.  But honestly, I don't think I want it enough.  I think I'd rather make less money, and spend more time with my family.


----------



## canadianparamedic (Nov 24, 2011)

Im happy being a paramedic i wanted to be one since 10 i believe i did well i studied 5 years to get to be a crtical care paramedic in canada here critial paramedic make 90k and up so im happy im living my dream.
I wanted to be a paramedic because in my village where im from in cuba had only one paramedic team and they saved my life. 
Sent from my phone sorry for mistakes


----------



## canadianparamedic (Nov 24, 2011)

Im happy being a paramedic i wanted to be one since 10 i believe i did well i studied 5 years to get to be a crtical care paramedic in canada here critial paramedic make 90k and up so im happy im living my dream.
I wanted to be a paramedic because in my village where im from in cuba had only one paramedic team and they saved my life. 
Sent from my phone sorry for mistakes....


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 12, 2011)

*Wow Cuba to Canada. Congrats.*

Here's a generic answer now that we all gave our life stories. You can get into EMS and do something exciting without any college degree.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 12, 2011)

> Wow Cuba to Canada. Congrats.



I was about to say "Thank G-d for the Gulf Stream, eh?" :rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 12, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> Yeah, and?



That's fair. Tough, but that's the world we live in. The question to ask, I reckon, is _do you enjoy the work, and are you good at it?_


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 12, 2011)

I got into EMS after watching my Dad and stepmom work with it for most of my relevant childhood, trying it myself, and realizing that I love it. Plus it's a job where we can do something exciting without sitting through useless classes like English Lit, taking out massive loans for med school, and it doesn't involve chronic care.

Paramedic > Nursing, in terms of the 'adrenaline' rush, and I hate to say it, but the stereotypical gender role is much more masculine for EMS.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 12, 2011)

My chosen career is to be a veterinary technician. I run with my local fire/EMS on the side as a volunteer. They're the ones sending me to school for EMT-Basic, and I'm not one to turn away education. I have an interest in emergency medicine, but I'd rather work at a veterinary emergency hospital than a human hospital. I feel my calling is to work with animals. I find EMS rewarding, but I'm afraid that if I throw myself fully into it, I'll face burnout quickly.

I'm not saying I'll never work as an EMT. Who knows where I'll be in the future. Three years ago if someone told me I was going to be going to school to be an EMT I would have said "No way!". Now I'm toying with the idea of taking EMT-I some time down the road.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 12, 2011)

For some reason, injured people doesn't really get me, but injured animals (especially abused animals) do. I really don't have an emotional connection with, say, a drunk driver with horrific injuries, but a scalded dog or something chokes me up.

Mad props, Critternurse.


----------



## 18G (Dec 12, 2011)

It all started for me pretty young. From about ten or so I was amazed by the bright lights, sirens, and flashy trucks. So I joined the FD when I was 14, became an EMT at 16, and started working and actively volunteering at 18. I am now 34 and EMS is really the only job I have known. 

I have had a pretty fun ride overall. Sadly though I have to admit my wages as an EMT caused me to struggle most of my life and at times worked full and part-time as an EMT. Now as a Paramedic I am making ok with good benefits but pay could be a little better. 

I've often had thoughts of going into a non-medical profession. I am really into information technology and networks so that may be something I pursue someday. I love my role as a Paramedic and providing the clinical care. It's all the other BS that is inherent of EMS that has caused me to become jaded over the years and has me on the edge of burn out. I have my highs and lows. Right now is a low period.. I'm pretty frustrated. 

I couldn't handle working in a hospital I don't think so even if I was an RN I wouldn't subject myself to the hospital. I would still be in the field. 

I love the field environment and the fringe benefits of working out of a station.


----------



## MNRescue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Ems*

I worked in house as an ER Tech. I was an EMT Basic at the time. Main reason I took this position was the fact that for one, I got to do higher skills than I would as an EMT B, and two, I made more money than an EMT. The hospital group I worked for also provided street service as well, yet they paid the street guys/gals almost $2 less than I was making in house. Only reason I got out was the pay, and due to events out of my control, I no longer work in the med field. My advice is this: Look at the skills you will be using on a common basis and compare that with each profession and see if that's what you can see yourself doing 40 hrs a week for 30+ years.


----------



## MNRescue (Dec 16, 2011)

18G said:


> It all started for me pretty young. From about ten or so I was amazed by the bright lights, sirens, and flashy trucks. So I joined the FD when I was 14, became an EMT at 16, and started working and actively volunteering at 18. I am now 34 and EMS is really the only job I have known.
> 
> I have had a pretty fun ride overall. Sadly though I have to admit my wages as an EMT caused me to struggle most of my life and at times worked full and part-time as an EMT. Now as a Paramedic I am making ok with good benefits but pay could be a little better.
> 
> ...


Ever thought of working as a flight medic? In MN, especially Mayo One, the flight nurses/medics make pretty decent wages.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 16, 2011)

MNRescue said:


> Ever thought of working as a flight medic? In MN, especially Mayo One, the flight nurses/medics make pretty decent wages.



Maybe, I wouldn't comment unless you've seen the paystubs. In many cases you can make far more on the ground (I do than when I was flying anyway).


----------



## AngryBarryFTW (Dec 16, 2011)

i chose EMT cause its fast


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 16, 2011)

AngryBarryFTW said:


> i chose EMT cause its fast



Hate to say it but not the greatest reasoning...my partner is snoring, we have been on the same street corner for going on 2 hours now.

Edit: crap I shouldn't have said that, doh!


----------



## MNRescue (Dec 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Maybe, I wouldn't comment unless you've seen the paystubs. In many cases you can make far more on the ground (I do than when I was flying anyway).


Guess it depends on where you work I guess.


----------



## Roheline (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments, everyone.

These are some of the same reasons I've had myself, just not sure whether I'd be happy doing this full time or if going from volunteer to paid (where I'd most likely have to start out on IFTs for the first few months) would diminish some of the things I like about EMS. 

Anyone have experience in "nontraditional" settings like flight nurse/medic, Park or Forest Service, or something else? I have a good friend who has worked as a Park Ranger in quite a few places, officially as an LE but he's told me some pretty interesting EMS stories as well (a rescue of a girl suffering from heat exhaustion at White Sands, which then became the rescue of her + the 3 firefighters who responded, resuscitating a near drowning victim at Sandy Hook,  ropes rescue of a woman who fell at Zion, etc.)

I've been told by various people and I've gotten the impression here to some extent that EMS as a profession has limited career options... What has your experience been with advancement? Do you feel like you have options? Do you even care about advancement?


----------



## epipusher (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a third generation Paramedic, plus MD is way to much school.

edit: My grandfather was a medic in WW2.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 10, 2012)

My dad is an MD - has co-owned a private cardiology practice in Pennsylvania for probably 20 years.  He actually recommended _against_ medical school unless I was really set on being a doctor.

And, actually, I was pre-med for about 20 minutes at Penn State.  I walked into my first BIO-110 lecture though, in a full 800-person auditorium.  There was a 'pre-test' that quizzed you on your existing knowledge.  I'm sure the same test would be given at the end of the class, but as I sat there looking through this test and not knowing a single answer, and looking at all the hundreds of similarly exhausted students around me, I just walked out.  I went back to my dorm, dropped BIO, and took Women's Studies instead.  There were about 6 of us gentlemen in a class of 40-50 ladies.  Best choice _ever._

edit: as far as why I'm doing EMS, I've always been interested in medicine and service (eagle scout here). I volunteer as an EMT/FF (although I don't really care for suppression).


----------



## 46Young (Jan 10, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Here's a generic answer now that we all gave our life stories. You can get into EMS and do something exciting without any college degree.



Bingo! When I was in EMT school, amedic in a good paying hospital said that working as a medic is the quickest way to make good money without going to college, and you make almost as much as a nurse. Also, after my wife and I had our first child, we were cash strapped, so I needed to decide between medic school and nursing school. 13 months vs three years. That was a no brainer. 

The joke is, in my fire based position, we're making probably 50% more than the local nurses, and do less than half the work they do. At my per diem IFT job, I'm at about 75-80% of a starting RN's salary in the same hospital system.

The problem with the EMS career track is, after some time, many realize that it's not a good option for the long term, unless you can get off the road and also get off of night work.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Honestly I think EMS is the only real medical proffession where you get to treart a patient as an individual person isntead of just a patient room number, all other professiosn you have multiple patients at once, in EMS you have 1, and unless its a labor in progress or MCI call you only ever have 1 patient at a time gives you an oportunity to make a real difference in that one persons life before they get thrown into a system of a stream of different faces.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 10, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Honestly I think EMS is the only real medical proffession where you get to treart a patient as an individual person isntead of just a patient room number, all other professiosn you have multiple patients at once, in EMS you have 1, and unless its a labor in progress or MCI call you only ever have 1 patient at a time gives you an oportunity to make a real difference in that one persons life before they get thrown into a system of a stream of different faces.



Surgeons only operate on one person at a time... Anesthesiologists are also only in the surgery with one pt at a time... Likely being with the patient longer than us in the ambulance... I do see what you're trying to get at though.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Surgeons only operate on one person at a time... Anesthesiologists are also only in the surgery with one pt at a time... Likely being with the patient longer than us in the ambulance... I do see what you're trying to get at though.



Lol yeah but even them they have multiple patients under their care at a time, may have 5 patients post surgery recovering.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 10, 2012)

46Young said:


> and also get off of night work.



Just try and take my nights away from me. We normally do 24s, but ever so often a string of twelves pops up in rotations. If they ever wanted to get rid of me it would be simple.. Schedule me for the day shift on those 12s.


----------



## 46Young (Jan 10, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> Just try and take my nights away from me. We normally do 24s, but ever so often a string of twelves pops up in rotations. If they ever wanted to get rid of me it would be simple.. Schedule me for the day shift on those 12s.



I worked nights for five years and loved it. However, the game changes when you get married and have children. Nights are good when you can sleep whenever you want off duty, but when you have to be up all day after being up all night, it's not sustainable. Also, when you get older, the lack of a stable sleep pattern is much less tolerable.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 11, 2012)

my standard answer: because chicks dig guys in uniforms :rofl:


----------



## Hockey (Jan 11, 2012)

Because I look sexy rolling with my Oakleys on in my uniform.


Plus its cool busting through the ER doors with a patient.  I go into slow motion mode and put my theme song on.  Then I realize there are no cameras waiting for me


----------



## Tigger (Jan 11, 2012)

For me I hope EMS provides a solid foundation for a different healthcare career. I'd like to keep EMS in my life as long as possible but I'm not sure it will always be my primary career.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hockey said:


> Because I look sexy rolling with my Oakleys on in my uniform.
> 
> 
> Plus its cool busting through the ER doors with a patient.  I go into slow motion mode and put my theme song on.  Then I realize there are no cameras waiting for me



That just about sums it up for me as well. Show up at a crowded place with the lights and sirens on, step out of the rig rocking my Oakleys with a freshly ironed uniform. Telling people to back up as I bring this man back to life with my awesome EMT skills. Then as we are rushing him to the ambulance all the chicks are melting and throwing their phone numbers at me because they all just got to see how awesome I am. As the crowd slowly starts to clap for us on saving this mans life. Talk about the rock star lifestyle :rofl:


----------



## Hate (Jan 11, 2012)

I get to do a lot of cool things without any real education. I don't even really have to know alot or even think much as long as I follow my protocols.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> my standard answer: because chicks dig guys in uniforms :rofl:




You wear your uniform, I'll wear my white coat. ;-)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> You wear your uniform, I'll wear my white coat. ;-)



Milwaukee Paramedics wear white coats.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Milwaukee Paramedics wear white coats.



Straight jackets don't count.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 18, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Milwaukee Paramedics wear white coats.



Unrelated, I saw an employee of another convalescence service wearing his black jacket over his button down shirt, along with black tac pants. Looked like he was getting back from a formal.


----------



## MNRescue (May 26, 2013)

Currently I am out of EMS, but working towards getting back. That said, having ADHD, I need a job in which I have freedom of the mind. Which, EMS provides. To be successful in EMS, you MUST be able to think outside of the box, hell, for critical care, trauma care, ER care etc, you must be a critical thinker. You will not survive otherwise. And that's why I enjoy this job, even as I advance in the future, the knowledge of EMS is valuable. Plus, if you live in a small town, having the ability to volunteer with your vollie dept. is a way to give back to the community.


----------



## Bullets (May 26, 2013)

Got into EMS after transferring home for college on a volunteer squad. I instantly loved it. Ive only worked one office job and hated it and promised myself id never work inside again. I love the excitement, the rush, the pride of being part of the brotherhood, the challenge. Joining the NJ EMS Task Force has exposed me to some great providers and some great experiences. Working during the hurricanes and other mass casualty events has cemented my belief that this is for me

That said, i am moving on. EMT can only take me so far, so i looked at Medic school, but with a Bachelors i can go to RN for the same time and cost and come out with more training and higher pay. And then i can just challenge to become an MICN and work a truck on off days


----------



## mcdonl (May 28, 2013)

usafmedic45 said:


> I like to fix an immediate problem and let someone else deal with the *long term BS*



They call them patients where I work


----------

